
Aboard the planes that hunt storms - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/into-the-storm-ars-visits-the-big-bird-that-punches-through-the-eyewall/
======
jakeogh
Is that a safe? [http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2016/05/JT3A00...](http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2016/05/JT3A0058-980x653.jpg)

